# Yamaha Receiver Owners' Thread



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Some of our members asked why there is no Yamaha receiver thread. Well, now there is.

So, post your reviews, experiences, likes and dislikes about your Yamaha AVRs. And, most of all, have fun:yes:.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Better make this a sticky thread or it will soon be buried if past Yamaha inquiries hold true.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I know that many people have said the YPAO is a bit harder to understand than Audyssey, but I am curious just how. I would love to hear from someone that has experience with both that could compare the two.

At some point, I am going to do a 2 channel setup and would like to explore other options than Onkyo and Sherwood.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

chashint said:


> Better make this a sticky thread or it will soon be buried if past Yamaha inquiries hold true.


Done. Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## TheHammer (Dec 16, 2012)

I guess I am a troublemaker, as I think I starts this, but why does Yamaha require its own stickie thread when the other discussions occur in the general discussion area?

Is Yamaha really thought of that poorly in this discussion group?


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

TheHammer said:


> I guess I am a troublemaker, as I think I starts this, but why does Yamaha require its own stickie thread when the other discussions occur in the general discussion area?
> 
> Is Yamaha really thought of that poorly in this discussion group?


Not at all - many actually point out Yamahas as being built very well. I think it comes down more to the fact that there are fewer Yamaha owners so if it was not a sticky it might not be found as easily as the others.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

TheHammer said:


> I guess I am a troublemaker, as I think I starts this, but why does Yamaha require its own stickie thread when the other discussions occur in the general discussion area?


A couple of other members asked why our members were not discussing Yamaha, I suppose because is it not as popular among our members as other brands like Denon and Onkyo. One of the main goals of this forum is to encourage discussion. It was suggested that the thread be made a stickie so that it would not get pushed way down in the "stack" and become invisible (without doing a search) due to lack of activity. If, after a while there is little discussion then I will move it to the normal thread area.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I have owned many Yamaha AVR's and currently use an Onkyo. I never had a problem with any of my previous Yamaha's but compared to the Onkyo I definitely prefer my current AVR. I was never a big fan of YPAO as it really pales in comparison to Audyssey. Not that it was difficult to run or set up but it just doesn't do nearly as good of a job with room correction. Yamaha's build quality is top notch and they just keep going and going. Never a reported case of Yamaha's bursting into flames like the Onkyo units often do. Just kidding.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

All my previous receivers I owned were Yamaha, As a matter of fact everything I owned in my A/V system was Yamaha for many years simply because they made stuff to last and very good quality. I still have my 5 disc CD changer that I bought in 1990 as well as the Tape deck and Equalizer all fully functional and in pristine condition. 
I was one of the first adopters of the home theater Dolby Prologic system E700u in 1989 and Yamaha was the first to make it affordable. My brother now has my RXV-995 that served me well for many years and is still working perfect.


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

I've only owned lower end Yamahas ... the RX-V450 and currently the RX-V665.

I love my RX-V665. It's the same as the RX-V765, except the amplifier section is a bit light in the pants. That's exactly why I bought it. I'm using the AVR as a Pre/Pro. The 665 works well with my Emotiva XPA-5 and Behringer EP2500.

My only complaint ... it only has HDMI 1.3, not 1.4. This is only a problem because I have a 3D setup. Otherwise, it's a great unit.


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

I own the RX-V2500, it is a good unit overall, although I did burn the transistors while listening heavily to a concert. I got replacement free of charge (the protection did not do it's job timely).
Tuner has gone with this incident and never came back...
Had the remote controller fail once as well and was also replaced free of charge.

Everything else till date is extreme pleasure 

Yamaha has excellent customer care!


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I still use my origional RXV-795a. Bought it brand new from Sound Advice for $400 twenty years ago & it has never failed to deliver. It's old school, but that's all I need right now. Quality rig.


----------



## TheHammer (Dec 16, 2012)

ALMFamily said:


> I think it comes down more to the fact that there are fewer Yamaha owners so if it was not a sticky it might not be found as easily as the others.


I am new to this forum and find it convenient because it has an iPad App.

I do not have any sales data comparing the major AVReceiver manufacturers. I do not know if the lack of Yamaha postings on this forum is a chicken or the egg type function: people who are interested on Yamaha go elsewhere because there is little here?

This forum seems to have attracted a following of dedicated Denon and Onkyo owners. Many of them proclaim other brands as inferior without any data or blind testing to back that up. General pronouncements of superiority or inferiority without any data are common in the audio field.

It would be great if we could move away from such general statements as "most prefer Denon or Onkyo because they are better for the money" without any information to back it up.

Here is an example of questionable comments:

"they dont have great power output when bench tested". I have never seen a test of any receiver where the 5 or 7 channels fully driven (an unrealistic test anyway) are as high as two channels driven. Plus, a small drop in wattage is not significant and displays a misunderstanding of watts vs db (something several of your posters have tried to explain).

"( dont really care for the YPAO)". Why? I too have concerns about YPAO vs. Audyssey, but reviews at places like Sound and Vision seem to be positive about the current crop of YPAO receivers.

" I have read that Yamaha and Pioneer are unable to EQ ultra low bass like the Audyssey equipped AVR's can.". Is this true? Can all Audyssey handle bass or just the higher cost receivers? Is Audyssey as good at handling the critical midrange as I can EQ and balance bass by ear pretty easily.

"Onkyo just happens to deliver a good product at an affordable price.". And the other brands do not?

"Yamaha makes fine products but focuses their efforts more on the custom install dealer market." I can find nothing to support that statement. 

"Hobbiests like you see here often are more interested in best value over profit margin" What does that mean? I have compared street prices vs features of the current models of Pioneer, Onkyo, Denon and Yamaha and find them all to be competitive.

"Yam YPAO system does not have some of the capability of Audyssey". OK, you can sell me on a receiver with Audyssey over YPAO if you can tell me what this is and back up your comments.


----------



## alecsus27 (Nov 21, 2010)

Just bought a Yamaha RX-473 two weeks ago, and, believe it or not, it's still in its box: I don't have the speakers installed as yet! I've returned a Heco Victa Prime 5.0 speaker system for some reasons, and now about to order (and to decide for) either a 5.0 Tannoy Mercury V, or a 5.0 Q Acoustics 2020i/2010i.
I will probably go for the Tannoys although I'm still somewhat undecided.

As soon as I will have them set I will let you know about my opinion on how well they match with the Yamaha RX-473.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

I only suggested this to be a sticky thread because there is not much Yamaha activity in the forum and as new threads are opened the old threads drop down the list.
There could be a combination of reasons Yamaha is not discussed very much which might include:
Not many Yammy owners here.
Yammys have better manuals than the others.
The owners are smarter and need less help (of course Pioneer owners are the smartest).
Yammys work better and cause less problems.
None of the above.


----------



## TheHammer (Dec 16, 2012)

chashint said:


> I only suggested this to be a sticky thread because there is not much Yamaha activity in the forum and as new threads are opened the old threads drop down the list.
> There could be a combination of reasons Yamaha is not discussed very much which might include:
> Not many Yammy owners here.
> Yammys have better manuals than the others.
> ...


Where is the "like" button!


----------



## moparz10 (Sep 21, 2010)

I have had the RX-V3900 for about three years now and have been very satisfied with it's performance sound qualities and features


----------



## B Forbes (Jan 20, 2013)

Twenty years ago I started with an Onkyo and moved up to the Yamaha RX-V1 W/ 6.1DTS and never looked back. :wave: I love my Yamaha and have never had a problem with it. I did a basic install with a SPL meter and really enjoyed it.

Now I'm upgrading to the RX-A3010/20, haven't decided yet though. I haven't decided on whether to build or buy two new subs. I have five months to plan.

It would take a bit of convincing to drag me away from Yamaha. :T


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Yamaha is an excellent quality price ratio product. It is sad they do not have something colossal like the older RX-Z1 anymore. I need stronger than what they have these days...
And welcome to the shack Forbes. We're happy you're here


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

Subscribed! :bigsmile:. I'm in the market for a new AVR, right now leaning towards Onkyo 818 or MRX 300, but I keep being gravitated to the 2020(10) and the 3020(10).

Between them and HK, they have the best looking AVRs out there IMO. If only they would put a little more R & D in YPAO to address the sub 60Hz content better or comparable to the "other room correction software, I'd be all over it.

I too am still rocking my Yamaha CD-C605 from 1990 :bigsmile:.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

yoda13 said:


> I too am still rocking my Yamaha CD-C605 from 1990 :bigsmile:.


They are a great CD player hey! They made fantastic players in that time frame. Consumer report rated them number one for many years and had a top notch DAC in them. My CDC805 is still going strong.
Have you every tried linking two of them together? Its really cool to have them play together on random with no gaps between CDs the one would get the next track in cue while the other was playing.


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

tonyvdb said:


> They are a great CD player hey! They made fantastic players in that time frame. Consumer report rated them number one for many years and had a top notch DAC in them. My CDC805 is still going strong.
> Have you every tried linking two of them together? Its really cool to have them play together on random with no gaps between CDs the one would get the next track in cue while the other was playing.


nope, never tried that. Bet you that was top notch techno back then. I dropped mine 4 times since I had it :doh: and it never skipped a beat.


----------



## B Forbes (Jan 20, 2013)

Thank you Ahmed! I'm looking forward to some education here. Yeah, when I started looking to upgrade from the V1, the first thing I found was the Z1. I was sad to learn shortly after that it was discontinued.

Hopefully I'll be a little more knowledgable before I start my next upgrade.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> They are a great CD player hey! They made fantastic players in that time frame. Consumer report rated them number one for many years and had a top notch DAC in them. My CDC805 is still going strong.
> Have you every tried linking two of them together? Its really cool to have them play together on random with no gaps between CDs the one would get the next track in cue while the other was playing.


I have really been thinking about adding a CD player recently as well - been SO long since I was in the market for one. Good to know a Yammy is the place to start!


----------



## evilernie (Feb 16, 2013)

Hello everyone. I own a Yamaha HTR-6063 receiver. Does it have an digital coax output? If not, are there any Yamaha receivers that do? Thanks!


----------



## ovillegas (Jan 30, 2012)

Hello, I have the Yamaha RX-V765 and has worked for me very well. I probably will add an emotiva amp once I get bigger speakers.


----------



## Cliff2 (Feb 22, 2013)

Hi folks, new member here. I have had an RX-V1 for years and recently upgraded to the RX-A3010, so when I found this thread I was struck by Forbes' post. Like him, I have had a great experience with the RX-V1, but I really wanted to increase surround speaker coverage beyond that which the V1 was designed to do. That's why I had my eye on the Z1 for awhile, but the cost was too high for me. From reading reviews and posts about the A3010, and by looking over the manual, I learned that this unit supports a full 11.2 surround system with the ability to play through all 11 speakers at the same time (without having to choose, e.g., between front height vs back surround - it can do both). That's when I took the plunge and purchased the A3010. I'm still tweaking my new setup but so far I am extraordinarily pleased with the unit, although I wish the manual were better. Hope Forbes is having a good experience with his proposed upgrade, if he went through with it.


----------



## coryshewchuk (Apr 10, 2013)

New Member Here!

Stupid question time: I have an RX-V1500 and I just finally tweaked my HTPC, and dug out some 24/96 media, ripped to FLAC, and have verified that my onboard sound card (Intel HD Audio) is being sent a 24/96 signal (Thanks to a command in the Linux Terminal)

However, how do I know if the RX-V1500 is receiving the signal? I know the receiver has a "192-kHz/24-bit D/A Converter" (Straight from the manual) I noticed that there is a DTS96/24 indicator, but I believe that is something completely different... I think being the key word. With all that being said, I am not confident that the onboard audio is capable of supporting 24/96.

I am currently planning on getting an external DAC for 2 channel headphone listening (Cambridge Audio DacMagic Plus) and I'm wondering if its worth while connecting it to an analog input on the RX-V1500 for 2 channel listening in Pure Direct mode.

Any thoughts from anyone?

Thanks!


----------



## TheHammer (Dec 16, 2012)

There have been several posts here guessing what YPAO does and does not do on a Yamaha A/V, including that it does not EQ the lower frequencies. Here is what Yamaha told me via email:

YPAO calibration equalizes the sound for each individual speaker. The audio is equalized in seven bands. The seven frequencies range between 16.5 Hz and 16khz. This is a parametric equalizer and will reproduce the best possible sound, maximizing the specifications of your speakers and room size. 

Best Regards,
The Yamaha Customer Support Team


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

TheHammer said:


> There have been several posts here guessing what YPAO does and does not do on a Yamaha A/V, including that it does not EQ the lower frequencies. Here is what Yamaha told me via email:
> 
> YPAO calibration equalizes the sound for each individual speaker. The audio is equalized in seven bands. The seven frequencies range between 16.5 Hz and 16khz. This is a parametric equalizer and will reproduce the best possible sound, maximizing the specifications of your speakers and room size.
> 
> ...


Do you work for Yamaha?


----------



## TheHammer (Dec 16, 2012)

8086 said:


> Do you work for Yamaha?


LOL!

No, but I do own one pre-Dolby digital 5.1 Yamaha receiver that just had its FM blow out - thing.


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

I have an RX-V1800 which has been serving me glitch free for the last 5 years. It has everything I want it to do from a feature POV. It also has a very stout amp section and can drive my PSB suite speakers into ear bleeding volumes for hours on end. Its YPAO is primitive now compared to the latter versions but it does the trick for me when watching Blu Rays and TV from high def receiver. For 2 channel, I prefer to let my towers run full range. 


I've always been a fan of Yamaha. Their customer support and build quality is 2nd to none.


----------



## marlin (Dec 2, 2009)

Hello everyone,

I have owned an RX-V559 for the past 6 years and it has done well. I started considering an upgrade last year, as the 559 lacks HDMI. Thanks to a rather large amount of $$ coming our way, I have zeroed in on the RX-A2020. Once combined with the Paradigm Monitor 11's, Center 3, Surround 3's and DIY sub.....well I think you get the picture.:hsd:


----------



## bgarcia17 (Jan 8, 2007)

I set up my new RX-A820 about one week ago. Been slowly going through the process of setup, more like updating my Harmony to accommodate it. I didn't get good results with YPAO unfortunately, so I ended up just turning it off. It made my center channel sound fake, and it was distracting. Maybe someday I'll run through it again and see if I can tweak it to sound better. I do have a new set of Infinity speakers waiting for installation, just a matter of finding the time. I'll toy with YPAO some more then.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

bgarcia17 said:


> I didn't get good results with YPAO unfortunately, so I ended up just turning it off. It made my center channel sound fake, and it was distracting.


Did you use a tripod for the mic and did you place it in the listening positions at ear level?


----------



## bgarcia17 (Jan 8, 2007)

Yup, my usual autoEQ setup. Didn't run multiple positions, as I'm single and only my position matters.  I wish it showed the results so I could see what it did. Seems only the voices where the actors were talking near the camera/mic sounded natural. Voices where the actor had his back to the screen, or if they were a distance from the camera/mic sounded really odd. My only word for is it unnatural, and was obviously coming directly from the center. I tried the natural and flat curves, but neither made it sound as good as off.


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

bgarcia17 said:


> Yup, my usual autoEQ setup. Didn't run multiple positions, as I'm single and only my position matters.  I wish it showed the results so I could see what it did. Seems only the voices where the actors were talking near the camera/mic sounded natural. Voices where the actor had his back to the screen, or if they were a distance from the camera/mic sounded really odd. My only word for is it unnatural, and was obviously coming directly from the center. I tried the natural and flat curves, but neither made it sound as good as off.


Something is just not right here. Do you have 5 speakers and a sub connected to your receiver? Please run it again and make sure to do the following:
1) Manually select all your speakers to small
2) Enable speaker wire check
3) Enable distance check
4) Disable speaker size check
5) Run it when there is as little background noise as possible. It very much affects the room calibration.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

bgarcia17 said:


> Yup, my usual autoEQ setup. Didn't run multiple positions, as I'm single and only my position matters.


Does not matter if you only have one seating position, you still should take at least 4 readings and move the mic at least a foot each time. Your ears are not in the middle of your head so even turning or moving your head side to side will make a difference.


----------



## bgarcia17 (Jan 8, 2007)

Well, I guess I'm pretty happy with my non-optimal room. I didn't have any complaints about my sound until these auto-eq systems started showing up. Still, I use them but I won't hesitate to run 'raw' if it sounds better. My previous receiver was a Pioneer and it sounded fine with just one position corrected. My Denon in the other room sounds just fine with one position measured/corrected. Basically, what I'm saying is...I don't mess with it unless I feel it doesn't sound right. This Yamaha is the first time I've had results that sounded 'off', and I do feel the eq is exaggerating some parts of the frequency band that leads to the 'unnaturally sounding' results. I will run it as suggested earlier, and may even try the multiple position approach. But as I mentioned, I'm happy with the sound with YPAO off, so I won't mess with it too much just to run with YPAO on.


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

ovillegas said:


> Hello, I have the Yamaha RX-V765 and has worked for me very well. I probably will add an emotiva amp once I get bigger speakers.


Don't wait. I have run the XPA-5 on my JBL NSP-1 HTiB.


----------



## Digiti 123 (Jan 25, 2008)

I just received a new Yamaha RX V675 receiver to replace my old HTR 5835 non HDMI receiver which has been going strong since 2002. I must say I really enjoy the newer uncompressed codecs like DTS Master Audio . Films really come alive now.
The first accessory I purchased is a Netgear WNCE2001 WiFi Adapter for Net Radio, Pandora, Airplay and access to my DLNA server which works great.The free Android Yamaha application works great.

Hopefully this new receiver gives me the same trouble free service the old one did.


----------



## KevinJSteward (Jun 15, 2014)

Recently bought a Yamaha RX-A 730 and hung a variety of speakers from it, mostly Polk Audio Monitor series. Can't claim that I did a major amount of research before I bought it. I got it cheap; $450 instead of $700, so it was a no-brainer.

I feed it from various sources: LG BluRay, JVC CD player, iTunes from my Mac, AppleTV, Windows PC, iPad, iPhone etc. 

I'm firmly wedded to the Apple ecosystem so it works well for me, and the control app for the iPad works well.


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

Digiti 123 said:


> Hopefully this new receiver gives me the same trouble free service the old one did.


Out of all the AVR brands out there, I seriously doubt that you would have any problems with your new AVR. I suspect if treated well that it too will last as long as your previous generation model.


----------



## rdcollns (Oct 13, 2013)

bgarcia17 said:


> Well, I guess I'm pretty happy with my non-optimal room. I didn't have any complaints about my sound until these auto-eq systems started showing up. Still, I use them but I won't hesitate to run 'raw' if it sounds better. My previous receiver was a Pioneer and it sounded fine with just one position corrected. My Denon in the other room sounds just fine with one position measured/corrected. Basically, what I'm saying is...I don't mess with it unless I feel it doesn't sound right. This Yamaha is the first time I've had results that sounded 'off', and I do feel the eq is exaggerating some parts of the frequency band that leads to the 'unnaturally sounding' results. I will run it as suggested earlier, and may even try the multiple position approach. But as I mentioned, I'm happy with the sound with YPAO off, so I won't mess with it too much just to run with YPAO on.


I couldn't agree with this post more. I have never witnessed an audible improvement in sound with my last three recievers after using the microphone to run an auto calibration (Sony ES, Onkyo, and now Yamaha), but I did feel the Onkyo and Yamaha were lacking in producing full range music with or without correction. The Onkyo ended up in the basement as I never really liked anything about it (last time I make a decision like that based on price), but thankfully I learned how to tweak the Yamaha manually. I'd love to learn how to use REW, but I'll always be sceptical of anything that claims it can correct my system with a $3 mic. I need $3000 speakers to produce full range sound, but the little Mic Yamaha provided can hear accurately down to 16.5Hz?


----------



## oclakerfan (Aug 1, 2014)

any owners of the yamaha rx-a1040 or 2040? I was hoping for some opinions


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

http://www.audioholics.com/av-receiver-reviews/yamaha-aventage-rx-a3040-rx-a2040

Here's a review on the older models..
http://www.audioholics.com/av-receiver-reviews/rx-a1010
http://www.audioholics.com/av-receiver-reviews/yamaha-rx-a2020-aventage


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

rdcollns said:


> ... but I did feel the Onkyo and Yamaha were lacking in producing full range music with or without correction. The Onkyo ended up in the basement as I never really liked anything about it (last time I make a decision like that based on price), but thankfully I learned how to tweak the Yamaha manually. I'd love to learn how to use REW, but I'll always be sceptical of anything that claims it can correct my system with a $3 mic. I need $3000 speakers to produce full range sound, but the little Mic Yamaha provided can hear accurately down to 16.5Hz?


Assuming no room correction factor employed, I don't think it was the receivers' fault for the sound sounding thin. Its your speakers like you said later in your post.


----------



## lflorack (Aug 16, 2014)

I have a Yamaha RX-A2010 and love it. It drives my speakers very well.

Yamaha RX-A2010, Klipsch: (2) RF-83's, (1) RC-64, (2) RVX-54's, (2) RSX-5's
SVS: (1) SB13-Ultra


----------



## oclakerfan (Aug 1, 2014)

3dbinCanada said:


> http://www.audioholics.com/av-receiver-reviews/yamaha-aventage-rx-a3040-rx-a2040
> 
> Here's a review on the older models..
> http://www.audioholics.com/av-receiver-reviews/rx-a1010
> http://www.audioholics.com/av-receiver-reviews/yamaha-rx-a2020-aventage


thanks. i was going to go with denon but I read about the great reliability of yamaha and now i think i'm going to get a yamaha either last year's 3030 or 2030 if i can find a good deal or the 2040. I think the 3040 is above my budget.


----------



## steveting99 (Jun 28, 2013)

For current Yamaha owners that have a two sub setup, would like to ask a general question on this.

How does Yamaha carry out two sub equalization? Does it ping each sub individually to get level and distances correct? Or does it do a combined ping for both subs? There appears to be separate setting for level and distance for each sub as well as different sub placement configurations. If the subs are set at non-equal distances from the Main Listening Position (MLP) - how does this work?


----------



## daddieo (May 11, 2013)

I have a 2030 and recently set up my room for 9.2 speaker layout from 7.2 and was very impressed with the addition of the front/high presence speakers that are placed about 6' off the ground, angled at 30 deg. and are at 10 and 2 o'clock from MLP. My room is 17' wide X 14' deep, existing doorways and mechanical's forced this. With this much wattage demand it seems I need to use a power amp to get the "pop" back into the sound. I know Yamaha suggests using a stereo power amp for the front L&R when a 9.2 set-up is deployed but I feel even with this help the AVR is lacking a bit for driving 7 additional speakers in my room. My question is; What will work better for this 9.2 set-up a 5 channel or a 7 channel amp with the 2030 AVR driving the 4 or 2 remaining speakers?
Thanks for any advice!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

the three front channels Left, Center, Right are the channels that see the most use. If you were to power them with an external amp that would get you the best outcome.
This Emotiva XPA3 would be a great option.
https://emotiva.com/products/amplifiers/xpa-3


----------



## basshead804 (May 31, 2015)

I have a yamaha rx - v361 how do i wire my 4 ohm cerwin vega


----------



## Chromejob (Feb 19, 2015)

basshead804 said:


> I have a yamaha rx - v361 how do i wire my 4 ohm cerwin vega


Do you have the manual? That's a rather old unit, but Yamaha keeps older manuals online for quite a while ... Google for it. 

Also ... are you asking how to wire it, or how to get the advance setup option to change the impedance switch? There are some that claim you really don't need to set up the AVR for 4Ω speakers, the switch is more for passing UL certification, and most users are unlikely to overtax the AVR with lower impedance speakers in real world use.


----------



## basshead804 (May 31, 2015)

Its a 4 ohm v124 woofer w/ bout 8 hundred watts maybe 4 to 5 hundred rms. I've rigged my pioneer of 70w+70w to a cable Box power supply converter. Its not enough constant power so im going to pick up s real 12v supply. So from avr signal to rca on amp to woofer. Hows it sound? All advice will be helpful. Using setup for bedroom ht.


----------



## basshead804 (May 31, 2015)

O and yes advanced set up for 4 ohm speaker set up.


----------



## Chromejob (Feb 19, 2015)

Um. I'm not sure what any of that means. 12V supply? 

How about you find the manual and give it a quick read so we can be on the same page.....

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Yamaha+rx-v361+manual


----------



## Chromejob (Feb 19, 2015)

(edit) Nevermind. Just get a regular powered subwoofer designed for home audio.

(edit edit) Connections from the AVR are straight forward. Details on how to car audio components to home audio use are beyond the scope of this thread IMHO.


----------

